# Western Brigalow Belt QLD



## -Matt- (Feb 14, 2011)

Over the weekend myself and a few friends went on a herping trip out to the Brigalow area of QLD to see what reptiles we could find and to try and tick off a few new species. The weekend was a pretty big success with a handful of new reptiles seen and photographed for me!
Here's a few pics of some of the stuff that we saw...

De vis' Banded Snake _Denisonia devisi_








Pale Headed Snake _Hoplocephalus bitorquatus_








Eastern Brown Snake _Pseudonaja textilis_




Blurry pic




Excitable Delma _Delma tincta_




Tree Skink_ Egernia striolata_




Mulga Snake_ Pseudechis australis_




Strap-Snouted Brown Snake _Pseudonaja aspidorhyncha_




A different _P. aspidorhyncha_




Sand Monitor _Varanus gouldii_




A nice red_ P. textilis_




A herping highlight!
Brigalow Woma python _Aspidites ramsayi_


----------



## ecosnake (Feb 14, 2011)

Some nice finds and some very nice shots...


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 14, 2011)

oh wow, they are amazing photos man! look at that cobra hood flare on the strap snout!! how close did you have the camera to the animals is it to scale or were you zoomed?


----------



## voodoo (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow, awesome pics. Ive spent 5 days out there late last year, and only saw a spotted black snake, blueys, and a few shinglebacks...and dead sand goannas, common and western browns. Where abouts in the brigalow did you go?.


----------



## thals (Feb 14, 2011)

I love how much variety you get with browns, awesome snakes!


----------



## Smithers (Feb 14, 2011)

Fantastic images I'd want at least a 500mm tele to take some of those pics...

Thanks for posting


----------



## najanaja (Feb 14, 2011)

there is some great finds,,,

what area of Qld is Brigalow?


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow the browns are awesome!


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 15, 2011)

Top photos Matt..love the pictures of the Browns,Mulga and Woma.Some stunning shots especially the Mulga...Well done..


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 15, 2011)

your pictures are amazing...
very successful weekend


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 15, 2011)

Stunning picks matt. Let me know if you do another trip like that, I've been itching to go to that area


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 15, 2011)

I've only heard of five of those animals, I love the Strap-Snouted's threat display!


----------



## damian83 (Feb 15, 2011)

nice pics mate, well done


----------



## hornet (Feb 15, 2011)

oh wow, very nice, considering making the move out to goondiwindi shortly, would be great to find these herps locally


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 15, 2011)

AUSHERP said:


> oh wow, they are amazing photos man! look at that cobra hood flare on the strap snout!! how close did you have the camera to the animals is it to scale or were you zoomed?


 
As close as I could possibly get so I could get full frame shots. This picture of Dan (DanTheMan) may give you an idea 







voodoo said:


> Wow, awesome pics. Ive spent 5 days out there late last year, and only saw a spotted black snake, blueys, and a few shinglebacks...and dead sand goannas, common and western browns. Where abouts in the brigalow did you go?.


 
These pics were all taken between Dalby and Bollon.


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 15, 2011)

Hahaha, alcohol is a must when dealing with vens, it gives you confidence!


----------



## voodoo (Feb 15, 2011)

These pics were all taken between Dalby and Bollon.[/QUOTE]

Thats exactly were we went as well, saw nothing like you guys saw...Well done.


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey boys good pics looks like you had a bucket of fun.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudimans (Feb 15, 2011)

Dan that is DISGUSTING!!!!!! How could you possibly drink XXXX


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 15, 2011)

Mudimans said:


> Dan that is DISGUSTING!!!!!! How could you possibly drink XXXX


 
Haha greg give em a break they put four x's on the can because queenslanders cant spell beer. Lol

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 15, 2011)

I was drinking XXXX as I couldn't get Tooheys in cans! Glass bottles don't travel well. I have far too much class to drink XXXX regularly.

Stay on topic! Sweet pics Matt. As I said on Facebook, love that P. aspidorhyncha shot!


----------



## skorp182 (Feb 15, 2011)

Glad too see you put a t-shirt on for the shot, Dan!!lol!!!
I'm gonna keep saying it " You boys have got skills!"


----------



## moloch05 (Feb 16, 2011)

You guys had a wonderfully successful trip. The Woma, of course, would have been the highlight for most of us. I really liked that red phase Eastern Brown. I don't think that I have ever encountered one with colours like that.

Regards,
David


----------



## jordanmulder (Feb 16, 2011)

excelant shots and excelant finds, 
what lense were you using?


----------



## Wild~Touch (Feb 16, 2011)

Absolute ripping shots...good work


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 16, 2011)

Cheers guys ...Dan, Jay and Greg we will have to go back out there very soon!

Jordan, the lens is the 18-55mm that came with the camera...I'm too poor for anything else


----------



## jordanmulder (Feb 16, 2011)

ahh no worries mate, there still great shots, love that red eb shot


----------



## Mudimans (Feb 16, 2011)

Your going to be in trouble Matt for not inviting jade again  Hopefully i won't find an echidna in my tent next time lol And i'm keen, have to try and get back out there again before it gets too cold. P.S. next time your down this way bring your computer so i can scab some photos off you.


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 17, 2011)

Who's Jade?


----------

